# Madone seat mast cap alternative?



## blind (Nov 5, 2013)

I need to swap my rear offset seat mast cap, for a zero offset (straight) mast cap. Currently have the seat mounted all the way forward and can't even attach my seat bag to the seat rails.

Trek bike store that did my fit told me ~$120 for a cap with less offset, are there any alternatives?

2012 madone 5.2


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

The only alternative would be to find one used somewhere online.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*New Seat Bag?*

Don't you adjust your seat back and forth to get a good fit on the bike? Won't this mess up your fit?

You could buy a different bag more cheaply than replacing the mast. I can't figure out how you're unable to attach the bag. Maybe you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I doubt having your saddle all the way forward on the rails is a good option for the life of the saddle rails. If it was a pro-fit then get the cap. If they were just doing a basic fit a shorter stem would get the reach you want for less money probably. If you bought the bike new from the shop and the cap is in like new condition I'd expect them to swap the cap for you for free.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

You're doing it wrong. The bag attaches to the rails where they bend up to meet the seat, not where they clamp to the mast.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Find one on ebay
Bontrager Trek Madone Seat Mast 175mm 5mm Offset | eBay
Sell yours the same way after you receive new one.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

careful, that looks like a 20 mm setback to me.


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

Flip the seat mast around.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Tlaloc said:


> You're doing it wrong. The bag attaches to the rails where they bend up to meet the seat, not where they clamp to the mast.


You're confused, stop while you're ahe...well, not too far behind. There are many bags that become very hard to attach when the saddle is slammed forward.


----------

